# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Crecidas/Inundaciones del 3/4 - Noviembre 2012

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, abro este hilo para recopilar todos los enlaces, noticias e imágenes sobre las inundaciones y crecidas ocurridas estos días, fundamentalmente en Extremadura y Andalucía.

Aquí dejo todo lo que he podido encontrar por ahora:

- Camino entre Valdivia y Zurbarán, Badajoz: http://resizer.hoy.es/resizer/resize...&encrypt=false
- Crecida en Santa Marta de los Barros, Badajoz: http://resizer.hoy.es/resizer/resize...&encrypt=false
- Crecida río Guadalquivir en Córdoba: http://zetaestaticos.com/cordoba/img...7/757985_1.jpg
- Crecida en Baena, Córdoba: http://www.eltiempo.es/fotos/en-prov...-en-baena.html
- Crecida en Cerro Muriano, Córdoba: http://www.eltiempo.es/fotos/en-prov...-20121104.html
- Crecida arroyo la Carchena, Nueva Carteya, Córdoba: http://www.eltiempo.es/fotos/en-prov...-carchena.html

Telita como tienen construido el cauce y el arroyo del último enlace. Si es que... luego vienen los lloros y los lamentos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*La lluvia provoca inundaciones, daños materiales y cortes de tráfico en Badajoz*

*Desalojados vecinos en Barcarrota y en Guadalperales el agua alcanzó un metro y medio de altura en garajes. El agua provocó dos accidentes sin heridos en Valdivia y Enterrios e inundó calles de diversas localidades*

REDACCION 05/11/2012

Domingo aciago en numerosas poblaciones de la provincia de Badajoz como consecuencia de las fuertes precipitaciones caídas a lo largo del día de ayer, sobre todo durante la madrugada del sábado y la mañana del domingo, provocando daños materiales en viviendas, inundaciones y cortes de tráfico en algunas carreteras. En Barcarrota, los vecinos de tres viviendas de la calle Jerez fueron desalojados al reblandecerse las paredes de los inmuebles. En Guadalperales, el agua alcanzó un metro y medio de altura en dos garajes; mientras que el agua provocó dos accidentes de tráfico en Valdivia y Enterrios, sin heridos, y los ocupantes de los vehículos implicados tuvieron que ser rescatados por los bomberos al no poder salir por el agua. Además, se produjeron numerosas inundaciones en Montijo, Mérida, Medellín, Don Benito, VIllanueva de la Serena, Almendralejo y Santa Marta de los Barros, entre otros municipios. En este último, según informaron los bomberos de la Diputación de Badajoz, hubo inundaciones en la calle San Juan como consecuencia de la crecida de un arroyo, informa A. M. Romasanta.

Y es que más de 15 litros de agua por metros cuadrado en una hora provocaron ayer problemas en el tráfico en algunas zonas del sur de la provincia de Badajoz, que se mantuvo durante todo el día en alerta amarilla por fuertes lluvias y tormentas. El incidente más grave ocurrido en las carreteras, al margen de los dos accidentes apuntados, se produjo en la carretera BA-159, a la altura de Peraleda del Zaucejo, donde estuvieron cortados 19 kilómetros durante varias horas por "inundación", siendo la circulación vial "intransitable" desde el kilómetro 24,9 hasta el 44, en ambos sentidos, según informó la Dirección General de Tráfico (DGT). Además, la N-430 presentó dificultades de circulación a la altura de Valdivia, entre los kilómetros 118 y 120, en ambos sentidos, como consecuencia de la lluvia. Las circunstancias hicieron que el 112 recomendase a lo largo del día de ayer a los conductores que circulasen con la "máxima precaución posible" por las vías del centro y sur de la provincia pacense. Sin embargo, ya por la tarde, las precipitaciones remitieron por estas zonas y, de hecho, ya no se esperan lluvias durante los próximos días, según las previsiones de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, por lo que desaparece la situación de alerta.

La situación obligó al 112 a pedir a los conductores que circulasen por las carreteras pacenses que presten "especial atención" a posibles desprendimientos de tierra, "así como no atravesar carreteras inundadas, no estacionar en cauces secos, ni en las orillas de los ríos".

También se registraron precipataciones en la provincia de Cáceres, aunque de menor importancia, algo que no impidió, por ejemplo, que se desbordase un arroyo en los Llanos cacereños, a la altura de Torrequemada.

SITUACION EN ESPAÑA Al margen de Extremadura, las precipitaciones provocaron numerosos incidentes durante la noche del sábado y todo el día de ayer sobre todo en Andalucía. En Jaén, por empleo, la autovía A-4, que une la comunidad andaluza con Madrid fue cortada al tráfico en ambos sentidos a la altura de Bailén, desde los kilómetros 280 al 291. Además, según indicó el servicio 112 Andalucía a Europa Press, se acumuló agua en el kilómetro 319 de la citada autovía, aunque no fue necesario cerrar al tráfico este tramo. El 112 recibió ayer avisos por más de 150 incidencias en la zona noroeste de la provincia de Jaén, en concreto en las zonas de Morena y Condado. Asimismo, en Andújar y Linares se registraron sobre todo problemas relacionados con anegaciones de bajos de viviendas, locales y comercios, así como de carreteras y en la vía pública, aunque no hubo daños personales.

También fueron graves los problemas ocasionados por la lluvia en la provincia de Cádiz. El Consorcio de Transportes de la Bahía de Cádiz mantuvo ayer interrumpidas las conexiones marítimas por catamarán entre la capital gaditana y Rota, que se cortaron el sábado como consecuencia del mal tiempo, y que obligó ayer a suspender la línea que conecta Cádiz y El Puerto de Santa María. En ambos casos, el Consorcio habilitó un servicio alternativo de autobuses para facilitar el desplazamiento de los viajeros que quisieran usar las líneas de catamarán suspendidas.

Lo cierto es que toda la provincia gaditana estuvo ayer en alerta amarilla por riesgo de lluvias de hasta 40 litros por metro cuadrado. Ese mal tiempo provocó diversas incidencias en El Puerto de Santa María durante la noche del sábado, concretamente entre las once de la noche y la 1.30 horas de la madrugada, en las que se han producido anegaciones en varias viviendas de distintos barrios, así como bolsas de agua en la vía pública y carreteras e incluso desprendimiento de señales urbanas, según informaron a Europa Press fuentes de bomberos.

http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...oz_691286.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Bueno, abro este hilo para recopilar todos los enlaces, noticias e imágenes sobre las inundaciones y crecidas ocurridas estos días, fundamentalmente en Extremadura y Andalucía.
> 
> Aquí dejo todo lo que he podido encontrar por ahora:
> 
> - Camino entre Valdivia y Zurbarán, Badajoz: http://resizer.hoy.es/resizer/resize...&encrypt=false
> - Crecida en Santa Marta de los Barros, Badajoz: http://resizer.hoy.es/resizer/resize...&encrypt=false
> - Crecida río Guadalquivir en Córdoba: http://zetaestaticos.com/cordoba/img...7/757985_1.jpg
> - Crecida en Baena, Córdoba: http://www.eltiempo.es/fotos/en-prov...-en-baena.html
> - Crecida en Cerro Muriano, Córdoba: http://www.eltiempo.es/fotos/en-prov...-20121104.html
> ...


También la tremenda crecida del río Mundo con motivo deel reventón. Que comenzó el día 3 por la noche y que su caudal ahora es de 65m3/s. Posible desbordamiento en zonas de la cabecera

----------


## Nodoyuna

Impresionantes imagenes muchas de las que nos pones F. Lazaro,  muchas gracias. La foto del Guadalquivir en Cordoba es espectacular.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ojo, como baja el Guadalquivir y el aporte del Genil:


A08_GUADALQ_MEN	574,85 m³/s
E78_EL_CARPIO	699,37 m³/s
E79_VILLAFRANCA	655,77 m³/s
*I11_FTE_PALMERA	1168,49 m³/s
E53_PEÑAFLOR	1264,66 m³/s
E60_ALCALA_RIO	1067,12 m³/s*
E50_CORDOBILLA	122,52 m³/s
*A17_GENIL_ECIJA	478,88 m³/s*

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Alerta en Écija tras desbordarse el río Genil en una zona de cultivos*

*El río ha crecido ya hasta los 5,5 metros de altura, pero no ha inundado por ahora el casco urbano. La crecida ha dejado atrapada a una veintena de personas en la Isla del Vicario.
*


El municipio de Écija se encuentra actualmente en estado de "alerta", después de que el río Genil haya crecido hasta los 5,5 metros por las lluvias sufridas desde que este jueves marcara los dos metros, por lo que todos los servicios de Bomberos, Policía Local y Protección Civil, entre otros, se encuentran preparados por si tuvieran que intervenir en caso de que se inundase la ciudad.

El alcalde del Ayuntamiento del municipio sevillano de Écija, Ricardo Gil-Toresano, ha informado de que se está ya trabajando para rescatar a una veintena de personas que se encuentran atrapadas en dos viviendas de la pedanía de la Isla del Vicario, como consecuencia de la crecida del río.Gil-Toresano señala que el agua ha subido alrededor de un metro desde principios de la tarde, alcanzando ya los 5,5 metros de altura, aunque "afortunadamente no ha comenzado aún a entrar en el municipio de Écija". Sin embargo, la pedanía de Isla del Vicario, al ser la zona más baja, si está sufriendo unas inundaciones que en sus inicios sólo afectaban a terrenos agrícolas pero que actualmente ha propiciado que unas 18 personas queden atrapadas en una vivienda y otras tres en otra. 

Explica que es "necesario" la evacuación de estas personas, "que no quisieron salir antes", por lo que ahora se ha pedido ayuda al Servicio de Emergencias 112 y a la Subdelegación de Gobierno para que aporten vehículos especiales para poder llevar a cabo el rescate, ya que "ni coches ni tractores pueden ya llegar hasta esas viviendas". 

Gil-Toresano informaba por la mañana que Écija se encontraba ya en estado de "alerta", después de que el río Genil hubiera crecido hasta los 4,6 metros de altura por las lluvias sufridas desde que este jueves marcara los dos metros.El primer edil ecijano recuerda que las lluvias de este jueves provocaron además diversas incidencias en la localidad, indicando que el agua había anegado varias calles, aunque el cese de la lluvia permitió solucionar estos problemas, derivados de la incapacidad de las alcantarillas a tragar todo el agua. Entre otras incidencias apunta al desprendimiento de una cornisa de un edificio y un transformador eléctrico que ardió. 

Explica que, por el momento, el arroyo Argamasilla se encuentra controlado después de las limpiezas "a fondo" realizadas y teniendo en cuenta que las obras realizadas y los diques construidos están funcionando "bien", por lo que "ha permitido que las aguas no salgan por las alcantarillas como en diciembre de 2010". Sin embargo, recuerda que la siguiente fase de las obras del desvío quedó "interrumpida, dejando un poco abandonada y empantanada la zona", por lo que pide a la Junta de Andalucía que, hasta que se retomen, arregle la zona porque "se ha producido acumulación de maleza y teniendo en cuenta la situación del arroyo, se han tenido que hacer obras de limpieza a toda prisa para evitar problemas con las lluvias".

----------


## pedro_montoro

La suerte de todas estas lluvias es la cantidad de agua que están almacenando los Embalses de la cuenta del Guadalquivir, si a toda el agua que lleva el Guadalquivir tuvieramos que sumarle los desembalse se habría convertido en una situación, cuanto menos, espeluznante.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Se habría liado ni más ni menos, que la misma que hace dos años, en Diciembre. Los embalses hasta los topes, y seguía lloviendo. 1.000m3/s en el Genil y 5.000m3/s en el Guadalquivir.

Pero vamos, que como siga esta tendencia en los próximos meses, se va a parecer bastante la situación.

----------


## REEGE

El pueblo del director de cine Pedro Almodovar, cerquita del Fresnedas y por otro lado de un buen arroyo (sequillo, me parece que se llama) inundado por el agua...
Más de 150 mm en tres días es mucha agua y como siempre, culpando a las CHG`s y que no limpian sus cauces y el problema se debe a las obras que se hicieron para hacer la circunvalación de la carretera que va desde Almuradiel a Ciudad Real y a la mucha agua caída éstos días.
Hay que ver que poco informada está la gente y las escusa que suele buscar en éstos desastres naturales.

http://www.que.es/toledo/20121109191...iende-epi.html
Y aquí tenéis un artículo para que veáis la desinformación de algunos periodistas, lo digo por el desbordamiento de la presa de Fresnedas.
Si no saben ni que existe...jejeje

----------


## Luján

> El pueblo del director de cine Pedro Almodovar, cerquita del Fresnedas y por otro lado de un buen arroyo (sequillo, me parece que se llama) inundado por el agua...
> Más de 150 mm en tres días es mucha agua y como siempre, culpando a las CHG`s y que no limpian sus cauces y el problema se debe a las obras que se hicieron para hacer la circunvalación de la carretera que va desde Almuradiel a Ciudad Real y a la mucha agua caída éstos días.
> Hay que ver que poco informada está la gente y las escusa que suele buscar en éstos desastres naturales.
> 
> http://www.que.es/toledo/20121109191...iende-epi.html
> Y aquí tenéis un artículo para que veáis la desinformación de algunos periodistas, lo digo por el desbordamiento de la presa de Fresnedas.
> Si no saben ni que existe...jejeje


Por lo que leo y por lo que me parece en la imagen, creo que hablan del azud antiguo del Frensedas, ese del que pusiste hace ya tiempo una foto en el qué será y creo que también un reportaje.

----------


## REEGE

Ese mismo, está a unos pocos kms del Fresnedas y los periodistas año tras año, lo confunden con el Fresnedas... :Frown: 
Ese es un charquito de medio hectómetro y ahora mismo desembalsa esos más de 5 m3/sg que suelta el Fresnedas.
Y si Luján, tienes razón, chocolate puro digno del gran Guadalén!!!
Es lo que tienen las grandes avenidas por éstas zonas.

----------


## REEGE

Os pongo unas fotos tiradas por mi cuñado, de como estaban las carreteras cercanas a Viso del Marqués el jueves!!

----------


## sergi1907

Viendo esto no me extraña la subida del embalse.

Dale las gracias a tu cuñado por las fotos y a ver si le convences para unirse a nosotros.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía, como anda eso de agua...

Y el pico de la avenida del Guadalquivir está llegando a Sevilla. Parece que los loreños ya han puesto a prueba ese pedazo de muro de defensa que han hecho. Espero que les haya ido bien.
E78_EL_CARPIO	514,91 m³/s
E79_VILLAFRANCA	572,69 m³/s
I11_FTE_PALMERA	663,37 m³/s
E53_PEÑAFLOR	1241,76 m³/s
E60_ALCALA_RIO	*1571,38 m³/s*

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por aquí ni idea, porque sin el Saih es complicado, aunque más de 400 lleva seguro el Guadiana, el badén de Torremayor está cortado.

----------


## Los terrines

> Por aquí ni idea, porque sin el Saih es complicado, aunque más de 400 lleva seguro el Guadiana, el badén de Torremayor está cortado.


Yo acabo de pasar por el puente de la Autonomía, en Badajoz, y me da la impresión de que el Guadiana lleva mucho más caudal que ayer viernes.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo acabo de pasar por el puente de la Autonomía, en Badajoz, y me da la impresión de que el Guadiana lleva mucho más caudal que ayer viernes.
> 
> Un saludo cordial.


Si. Con la que cayó el jueves, ha vuelto a subir bastante.

----------


## Calatravo

> El pueblo del director de cine Pedro Almodovar, cerquita del Fresnedas y por otro lado de un buen arroyo (sequillo, me parece que se llama) inundado por el agua...
> Más de 150 mm en tres días es mucha agua y como siempre, culpando a las CHG`s y que no limpian sus cauces y el problema se debe a las obras que se hicieron para hacer la circunvalación de la carretera que va desde Almuradiel a Ciudad Real y a la mucha agua caída éstos días.
> Hay que ver que poco informada está la gente y las escusa que suele buscar en éstos desastres naturales.


Como comentario, increible la situación de toda la provincia. El viernes recorrí muchos lugares con el coche y era espectacular los charcones por todos lados y arroyos que caían por las laderas en las zonas más serranas. La pena es que con la chupa de agua que me estaba cayendo no me atrevía a hacer fotos desde el coche, además tenía que sortear los sapos que cruzaban la calzada, especialmente cerca de La Fresneda
Por Bolaños el Pellejero llevaba agua, el Jabalón por su valle en la carretera desde la capital a Aldea del Rey desbordado,  y en muchas zonas con 100 metros de anchura en el cauce. En cuanto a Calzada, se cortaron dos de las tres salidas del pueblo, cuando el Sequillo se cabrea....es que ha llovido. Otros arroyos de la zona como el Zurrero y el Tamujo también llevaban un caudal extraordinario.

Finalmente, de camino a El Viso el paisaje era espectacular, multitud de arroyos espontáneos cayendo por las laderas hacia las zonas bajas del río Fresneda. De buena gana el "lagarto de El Viso" se daría un garbeo y estaría en su salsa. No tuve tiempo para más, si otro día tengo que pasar avisaré a Reege para hacerle una visita y de paso presentar de nuevo mis respetos al Marqués.

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Ya sabes, la próxima vez que vayas a pasar por el Fresnedas o por el Viso, me puedes mandar un privado y quedamos.
Es gratificante conocer a foreros que tienen las misma pasión por el agua que tiene uno...jejeje
Y sí, toda la zona estaba desbordada por el agua!! Ha llovido mucho y se necesitaba ese agua.
Pronto el campo nos enseñará todo su esplendor.

----------

